# Learning Curve: Traction LOck



## TheChemist (Feb 28, 2017)

While most of the Continental US is gearing up towards summer, it is still cold here, and so I wanted to try and get the mounds of snow off my lot so it doesn't become a swamp.

I found that after having to pull the motor over about 50 times to start, it was due to the original owner running the engine out of gas, something the air cargo people like (don't ask why, I don't know). Today I put on the choke, fast idle, one pump on the primer, started within a couple rotations of the engine when pulling.

All geared up walked it outside testing all the drive speeds, they work, reverse works great. Auger works, then into some deep snow. Wheel starts to spin. No problem, I have that traction lock thing on the left wheel. Only it won't turn. At all. I notice in the photo in my eBay provided operator's manual that the outside 3/4" nut is back almost all the way to the end of the threads on the axle. Hmmm. I do this and try turning the lock out. That works, but the wheel still won't lock. 

Any suggestions? Oh, and snow throwing distance is pitiful, like 15 feet.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I rebuilt that wheel lock on mine but still didn't work well (A LOT of pitting from rust) and only sometimes locks and unlocks. I ended up just pulling the cover on the bottom and making sure it was locked and just left it locked, I do have a auto turn kit that just came in but won't have time to install before this nor'easter hits so I'm just leaving it locked for the storm, A little tougher to turn but manageable.


----------



## TheChemist (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you for the reply. I am going to have to do that. I saw that loosening the lock let the axle move back-and-forth about 1/2", I am assuming it does that to lock and unlock. I will just tighten it up after pulling off the back cover of the differential to make sure locked.

I found my belt for the impeller was really loose, so tightened up that adjustment. Straightened out a couple of dents in the tines.


----------

